# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  من صالة مطـــــار الخرطـــــوم(عودة قريش لمنصبـــه)(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*%



%



%


قبل مغادرة بعثة المريخ بالحظـــات دار همس بين اعضاء مجلس الادارة بأن السيد محمد جعفر 

قريش اعلن عودته رسمياً للمجلس وهو في الطريق لوداع البعثة ....


فكـــــانت هذه الصور التي توثق عودت أسد المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## مرهف

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
الحمد لله 
فلنري ماذا هم فاعلون اولئك اصحاب النفوس المريضه الخربه
الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ فردا فردا ولقريش والوالي 
...

*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## africanu

*





*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## africanu

*أهـــــا يانـــــاس قريعتي (البدري و قريش)سمن علي عســــل (نقطة سطر جديد)









*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*





*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="3 80"] 
تـــــــــــم بحمد الله
[/frame]
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
الحمد لله 
فلنري ماذا هم فاعلون اولئك اصحاب النفوس المريضه الخربه
الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ فردا فردا ولقريش والوالي 
...



 
الان فقط الحبيب مرهف سوف ترجع صغار العقارب الي ظُلمات الشقوق 

بعد ظن ان لاعودة لهــــــا لتلك الشــــقوق


*

----------


## doooly07

*الحمدلله والمريخ قوي برجاله وجمهوره الوفي..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الحمـــد لله الذي اعاد لنا اسـد المريـخ السيـد قريــش
مشكــــور يا افريكانو ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*مشكووووووووووور افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*نحمد الله
حمدا" كثيرا"

الذى جعلنا صفوة
نعتز بإنتمائنا
ونفخر به





ما أجمل العودة إلى الديار
وما حلاوة اللقيا
بمن هم منا


ان الأوان
لنبدأ تسطير صفحة الانجاز
كيـــــــــــــــــــــدا"
فى الشامتين


مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
حد الشكر
الرائع دوما" / أفريكانو
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحمد لله علي العودة فمن يعشق الزعيم لايستطيع ان يبعد عنة لو وجد مكانا بالقرب منه
                        	*

----------


## حبيب المريخ

*الحمدلله كثيرا مشكور ياملك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يامدير ...

والحمد لله الذي سخَّر للمريخ رجالاً أوفياء يقهرون المستحيل في سبيله ...

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر أفريكانو على هذا التوثيق 
و مرحباً بعودة الأسد الى عرينه
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكراً يا افريكانو
وحمدلله علي سلامة عودة اسد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ملك الحصريات من الجميع على الابداع
كنت اتمنى وجود صورة تجمع قريش وابوجريشه حتى تزيل الشكك في النوايا من الجذور
هل التقو في المطار وعانقو بعض ام ان هناك بعض الهنات في النفوس ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الظريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
الحمد لله 
فلنري ماذا هم فاعلون اولئك اصحاب النفوس المريضه الخربه
الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ فردا فردا ولقريش والوالي 
...



 
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر و لله الحمد 
*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا ملك الحصري
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*
  الحمد لله  على عودة  قريش  وا المجلس حتى يخلو  المجلس

من  الخلافات  ويحفظك الله للمنبر  ياأفريكانو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ده هو الدليل على ان النفوس فعلا تطايبت لمصلحة المريخ وبس
*

----------


## مريخي

*تشكر يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*مشكور الخطير افريكانو 
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اصلو سموهم صفو ليييييييه ؟؟
مبروك لجميع المريخاب ومشكور اريكانو حصرى !!
*

----------

